# CS Called - Sent me 3.0.2 - Interesting Story!



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

First, a little background info. I am currently on my second replacement K3, which makes it the third K3 I've owned since I received mine, the Thursday of its release. I was experiencing slow page turns, and overall laggy performance of the e-ink intermittently. So I had CS replace the first, and then the second K3.

Upon receiving the latest K3, at first it seemed to be all right. Then, to my dismay, I noticed laggy performance again. This was right around the time when Amazon relased the "pre relaase" of the now public 3.0.1 software. So I went ahead and tried the update to see if it worked. It didn't do anything to help, so I decided to email the support address given on the pre-release software page. I explained my story with the following email:



> To Whom it May Concern:
> 
> I have a Kindle beginning with serial number B006, and just installed the preview update 3.0.1. This is actually the third Kindle 3 I've received, being the second replacement. Both replacements were due to an issue in which the screen refresh rate would become quite slow from time to time.
> 
> ...


I left it at that and just decided to wait and see what happened.

Well, today I received a call, and answered to a friendly voice asking me if I was Jason, and if I had any time to talk to a Kindle specialist from the Kindle Labs. Of course I said yes! This friendly voice, we'll call him Luke, informed me that they were interested in asking me some questions about my Kindle, and also wanted to send me a new version of the software, as well as send another replacement. He told me that he had to go to a meeting, but would call me back in a few hours.

A few hours later Luke called back, and we began our conversation. He asked me several questions about when I had experienced the issue, and more general information about when and how I used my Kindle. He asked me what case I use, I told him that for now it's a sleeve I made, but I'm patiently waiting for my Oberon . I also told him that I'd like the Amazon case, but the hinges make me nervous. And that I thought if they could add magnets, or a strap to the right side, it would be much better. He said he would pass it along.

He then instructed me to restart my device. During this time, a Kindle software engineer was also in on the conversation via a conference call. The engineer then sent the update, and I immediately saw the "Update Your Kindle" option become bolded. Luke told me to select this, and my Kindle updated.

Upon the restart, we then confirmed that the update had gone through: Version 3.0.2. (if someone could remind me how to do a screenshot I will post that).

He then processed my replacement Kindle, and said I'd have it Wednesday.

Luke requested that I leave my current Kindle with the wireless on for at least the next 3 days. He said they would be continually collecting data and monitoring the device. He told me that they were working continually to try and solve the various issues people were reporting. He said that I was one of the few people they had contacted and who was helping them, and that this update would be rolled out to everyone once it was finalized.

He said after a few days they would contact me after I used the new update, to see how it was functioning.

I told him how happy I was that their customer service is going out of their way to help. He responded by explaining that for him, the customers are number one. He said that they wouldn't be anyone without the customers.

I even referenced the forum a few times, and he told me that they do have specific engineers who monitor the forums on a regular basis. He said they DO act on and listen to, what they read here. That made me happy 

I can't understate how nice, and caring he was. How grateful he was for all of the information I gave him, and he was extremely interested in making all of this better. I finished our 29 minute conversation with a new respect and love for my Kindle and those working to make it great.

I told him as much, and added that if my microwave manufacturer called for my help, I probably wouldn't spend 30 minutes with them lol. He agreed, but countered that if it was his blender, he'd probably stay on the line&#8230;"I love my blender," he said. 

So hopefully some of you will be seeing this soon. I'll keep you all updated.

Jason

P.S. Sorry for the novel! I was excited lol


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

Did 3.02 help at all?


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

lanfearl said:


> Did 3.02 help at all?


I knew I forgot something lol.

So far (I want to be cautious), there doesn't appear to be any lag. However I have to say that sometimes it can take a bit before the problem shows up. So I'm going to be keeping a close eye on it in the course of the next few days.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

That's an inspiring story. There can always be bugs and glitches with a new product. But when the company goes out of their way to replace defective units, roll out quick updates, and spend time talking to their customers to figure out and correct the problem, it's a very positive sign.

I'm sure they'll have the issues corrected pretty soon.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

Were you having any issues with the sun problem? Can you take 3.02 outside into the sun and comment for us?


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

lanfearl said:


> Were you having any issues with the sun problem? Can you take 3.02 outside into the sun and comment for us?


I'm not entirely sure if it is sun-related or not. I do know that the first time I experienced the issue I was reading in window light. The CS representative specifically asked me if it was sun related, and I gave him the same answer.

I'll check tomorrow...here in Ohio the sun has gone to sleep!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting about your positive experience with the Kindle techs, Jason.  It certainly makes me less anxious over the two random restarts I've had to know that they're monitoring these boards for issues and are working to resolve them.

Hopefully 3.0.2 does the trick for you!

Melissa


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Muddypawz said:


> Thanks for posting about your positive experience with the Kindle techs, Jason. It certainly makes me less anxious over the two random restarts I've had to know that they're monitoring these boards for issues and are working to resolve them.
> 
> Hopefully 3.0.2 does the trick for you!
> 
> Melissa


Thanks, Melissa. I hope it does as well, and I'll be sure and post back with any updates.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Jason in OH said:


> I even referenced the forum a few times, and he told me that they do have specific engineers who monitor the forums on a regular basis. He said they DO act on and listen to, what they read here.


So then they're aware of our issues with the ugly dead authors? *HEY GUYS - IF YOU'RE REALLY LISTENING......*


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Great story, Jason. It's good to know that the Kindle people really care about us and not just our money. (I figured that out some time ago, as I read story after story about Kindlers having their Kindles replaced via overnight shipping. I had an issue with my first Amazon.com cover w/light, and there was a new one in the hands of my UPS guy the next day. It works great (except it's not an Oberon    ), and I really appreciated the expedited service on my cover.)

It's also great to know that they monitor these boards. Maybe they'll find out about the dissatisfaction some people here have been having with Kindle CS reps who barely speak and understand English.  

Thanks again for letting us know of your conversation with CS.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Laurie said:


> So then they're aware of our issues with the ugly dead authors? *HEY GUYS - IF YOU'RE REALLY LISTENING......*


If they call back I'll let them know! haha


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Great story, Jason. It's good to know that the Kindle people really care about us and not just our money. (I figured that out some time ago, as I read story after story about Kindlers having their Kindles replaced via overnight shipping. I had an issue with my first Amazon.com cover w/light, and there was a new one in the hands of my UPS guy the next day. It works great (except it's not an Oberon  ), and I really appreciated the expedited service on my cover.)
> 
> It's also great to know that they monitor these boards. Maybe they'll find out about the dissatisfaction some people here have been having with Kindle CS reps who barely speak and understand English.
> 
> Thanks again for letting us know of your conversation with CS.


I agree. I've always been impressed with their service, all the way back to my K1. And this latest event has only served to reaffirm that belief. Amazon is truly the most customer-focused company that I know of today, and I will reward them with my dollars because of it.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Jason in OH said:


> He agreed, but countered that if it was his blender, he'd probably stay on the line&#8230;"I love my blender," he said.


Now if his name was Will and yours was Gene... that would be really spooky.

Thanks for the input Jason. Love to hear Amazon CS put out the same message that Jeff Bezos put out when I saw him on Charlie Rose and was inspired to order my first kindle. Apparently, they actually practice what he preaches.

Regards, Typer


----------



## paxxus (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice story, Jason - good to know they really care. Of course, we're extremely intersted in whether it actually helped!

Also nice to know they follow the forums. Amazon guy reading this: For the love of all that is good and right in this universe, give us custom screen-savers!


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

great news that they are now working on the page turn issue.  Ive had it happen on the new 3.0.1 firmware too, I did email them a detailed account of it to help with any research for them.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

One of the deciding factors in my choosing the Kindle over one of the other e readers was the reports of great customer service I read on this forum and others. And since I have the slow refresh problem which has nothing to do with the sun (as I have never taken it outside) I have had some contact with CS since receiving my kindle and am getting a replacement for mine today and they have been great to deal with.

What I find exciting about the OP's post is that they are aware and working on a _software_ fix. I was quite concerned it was a hardware issue and while it still maybe at least we know they are working on it


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope this update works for you. Thanks for letting us know about your experience. I wish more companies cared about their customers and products like Amazon.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

*If your listenng guys* I like the "ugly dead authors" and will be extremely unhappy if amazon pulls them from my kindle. I remain displeased that they pulled my favorite, Oscar Wilde.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

LauraB said:


> *If your listenng guys* I like the "ugly dead authors" and will be extremely unhappy if amazon pulls them from my kindle. I remain displeased that they pulled my favorite, Oscar Wilde.


Well, I personally will not buy a K3 for myself until I have the option via Amazon, or a hack that let's me remove them. Amazon gave me the option with my K1, and I think that was the best way.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The option to change seems like a good idea. I just prefer to have the option for dead authors available. I think flexibility would be a good thing. Just not a replacement where people who don't mind the default all of a sudden have to pick or place on own screen savers. I like the dead authors. If others don't then, yes, I think it would be nice if the option was there to change.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

LauraB said:


> *If your listenng guys* I like the "ugly dead authors" and will be extremely unhappy if amazon pulls them from my kindle. I remain displeased that they pulled my favorite, Oscar Wilde.


Nobody asked them to pull the ugly dead people. We just want the option of replacing them with our own.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon / Kindle, Zappos, Lands' End -- three that do care about and listen to their customers.  I had a problem with $122 DVD set that I got from Amazon MarketPlace.  Amazon resolved it very much to my liking.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Jason - thanks for keeping us informed, but I have to ask - is your Kindle white or graphite?


----------



## ESStobymom (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, thanks for sharing that story.  I saw an interveiw on TV with Jeff Bezos (sp?) a few weeks ago that was really interesting.  It was clear that customer satisfaction is a super high priority with him, and your experience just confirms that.  It's so nice to be a customer of a company that really cares!


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

vg said:


> Jason - thanks for keeping us informed, but I have to ask - is your Kindle white or graphite?


It is a graphite, 3G model.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

ESStobymom said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing that story. I saw an interveiw on TV with Jeff Bezos (sp?) a few weeks ago that was really interesting. It was clear that customer satisfaction is a super high priority with him, and your experience just confirms that. It's so nice to be a customer of a company that really cares!


I saw that interview too (If you're referring to the one on the Charlie Rose Show) and agree. Mr. Bezos' commitment to the customer is quite apparent whenever he speaks .


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Jason in OH said:


> It is a graphite, 3G model.


Thanks, same as mine. When the update to 3.0.1 came to me I started noticing the flash. It had been almost unseeable before, but now I can see the next page in white type before it loads. I, too, have an email in to Amazon hoping for a software fix. The outside slowdown I'm going to try and live with.

Edit: I did a reboot and things seem to be back to normal. What a relief


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

I received my kindle Monday and after reading your posts on slowdowns I had to give it a try.
What I noticed was turning on my kindle and reading under artificial light my page turns were somewhere between 1/2 to 1 second,
and in the direct sun my page turns went to 2 seconds or more.
It's not the heat from the sun as I wasn't in the sun more than a minute or two before the slowdown initiated.
I hope new update takes care of the problem.
Ron


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Nobody asked them to pull the ugly dead people. We just want the option of replacing them with our own.


I wasn't implying anyone did ask them to be pulled. I was just trying to say that some people, like me, like them. And want them. But, yes, it would be nice for others to have the option to not see them.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

LauraB said:


> I wasn't implying anyone did ask them to be pulled. I was just trying to say that some people, like me, like them. And want them. But, yes, it would be nice for others to have the option to not see them.


Glad we're in agreement. When you said you'd be upset if Amazon pulled them, I thought you were under the impression that's what we were pushing for. It would be nice to have them on as the preloaded screensavers, but with the option to change them to our own or to other "themes" they might provide.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ronald said:


> I received my kindle Monday and after reading your posts on slowdowns I had to give it a try.
> What I noticed was turning on my kindle and reading under artificial light my page turns were somewhere between 1/2 to 1 second,
> and in the direct sun my page turns went to 2 seconds or more.
> It's not the heat from the sun as I wasn't in the sun more than a minute or two before the slowdown initiated.
> ...


I, too, am very interested to know if the recent update takes care of this problem. I'm returning my original K3 and a replacement until Amazon get the bright light affected slow page turn fixed.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

jason in OH said:


> I'm not entirely sure if it is sun-related or not. I do know that the first time I experienced the issue I was reading in window light. The CS representative specifically asked me if it was sun related, and I gave him the same answer.
> 
> I'll check tomorrow...here in Ohio the sun has gone to sleep!


Jason, have you tried your K3 in the sunlight today since the update?


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the post! I love hearing positive CS stories.

Jan


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

What a great experience. Thanks for sharing it; I love that they actually conferenced in one of their engineers, and are working hard on a resolution; 
I'm on my 3rd Kindle as well but for different problems; the first one kept freezing and restarting when I would use the 5-way or dictionary button (as well as a slightly sloppy left page turn button), and the 2nd had a really loose right hand page turn button, so I'm hoping the third one's the charm.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Did we ever hear anything back from Jason about whether the 3.0.2 update helped with the page turn problem?


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't think so but I'm eagerly waiting also. For now 3.0.1 seems to have solved my slow page turns. So far.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Your post cracked me up Jason! The CS person sounds very nice and funny.

I wonder if the 3.0.2 will be rolled out soon, since the 3.0.1 rolled out pretty fast.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Jason, your experience was like mine, very positive..  

I was called to help test 3.0.1 for the freezing problems.  I worked with Donovan.  

I also spoke of Kindleboards and he also said that definitely they have CS people who read and monitor here and they do hear us.

I had an email addy to use if I had more problems and had wireless on for several days.

When the general release of 3.0.1 was made, I did email that addy just to make sure I had the latest version and they replied that I was all set and it was the latest.

I really appreciate their approach and that they actually let the techical people have contact with users.

As for the screensavers, while it is good for those people to know our feelings, I suspect the decisions on features are not made by these people, but by management and marketing, so those are the people we need to get to.

I say we, but screensavers have never been much of an issue with me, though I guess I'd love to know why they aren't opening up in that area.

Anyway, best of luck with the testing and I hope they have solved yet another issue.

And I think Amazon now owns Zappo's so there is a good fit there as long as they keep Zappo's great return policy.


----------

